# Looking for registered mini mancha buckling in ohio



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Looking for a mini mancha buckling in ohio....blue eyes prefered with gopher ears.....going to be a foundation buck for my mini herd. Or will consider anyone willing to ship.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Would you consider a mini nubian?


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

For a buckling??? I dont raise nubians...mostly mini manchas and nigerians...a few mini toggs. But thank you for the reply. Now if you wanted to trade for chickens)). Those i have))). Lol...


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well. We have lots of nigerians too. Would you want another nigie?


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have two really nice unrelated nigerian bucks.. Mostly looking to breed mini lamanchas and am looking for a nice related buckling.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Electra552 said:


> I have two really nice unrelated nigerian bucks.. Mostly looking to breed mini lamanchas and am looking for a nice related buckling.


OK! Hve you looked on Craigslist in your area for mini manchas? Thats how we found our mini nubians


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes i scan hoobly and craiglist regularly.....am gonna have to be patient for kidding season i guess.....aand i meant an unrelated buckling


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Actually fishin816....what do you have in the way of blue eyed nigerians for sale??

I am looking for a blue eyed light colored/flashy nigerian buckling)
Thanks!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Our good friends have the most adorable blue eyed gopher eared correct mini mancha bucking for sale in Indianapolis, IN...he's registerable (not done yet he's a couple weeks old). check out naptown nigerians on FB or look on Indianapolis Craigslist. He's a little stud muffin.


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you! Exactly what i am looking for.....


----------

